# okemo vs mt snow



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

im looking at getting a pass to either mt snow or okemo this year and was just trying to get some opinions...
luckily im a college student so i will be able to get a decent deal. however, ive heard that okemo and stratton have this SOS pass available to students where you get to use one pass at both mountains. problem here is that i cant find it on stratton's website and on okemo's it says okemo and sunapee instead of stratton. anyone know the deal here?

as for mount snow i can probably get one pretty cheap through the ski n board club at ECSU. 

ive been to mt snow before but never okemo, liked snow's trails but didnt get a chance to really hit up the park there as im a bit of a noob. with that said this year i do want to start getting into the park a little but definitely will have most of my runs be groomers.


basically just wondering what the better choice would be


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

Mt. Snow has one of the best (if not the best) parks in New England. So if that's what you're going to be focusing on, I'd pick there.


----------



## BiG NicK (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a college pass for mount snow... well now they call it the 18-26 pass so not exactly just for college students anymore which is better for all. I bought it in March for ~$320 (including tax). Pretty cheap if you ask me. I come from Long Island so I'm not there all the time, but the pass pays for itself with 4.5 days on the snow which I'll meet easily. Plus, I got to use the pass for 2 days in March and its good for all of next season. I remember seeing somewhere that if you show their season pass at other mountains in Vermont you get a decent discount on day passes. Don't hold me to it though. Anyway, I grew up going there in the winter every year so I might be a little biased to the mountain. Can't beat the park they offer out of the east coast resorts in my opinion... and they always change things throughout seasons and between seasons. Just started really getting into the park a season ago... they have features ranging from total n00b to huge jumps so learning slowly won't be a problem for you. If you can get the Okemo/Stratton deal for a similar price, I'd say its more bang for your buck (2 for 1 basically)... but it all comes down the your budget and what mountains you like most.


----------

